# Collection for sale.



## Mitica100 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, Jack Naylor, one of the most venerated camera collectors and an authority on these is selling part of his collection. 

If you have lots of dough laying around the house this is for you:

Jack-Naylor


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2005)

That's a swell way to spend $20 million!  Let me start pulling out the couch cushions for that spare change.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey, I have an idea... Let's start a collect at TPF, buy it and own it as a group. I offer to be its caretaker. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Hey, I have an idea... Let's start a collect at TPF, buy it and own it as a group. I offer to be its caretaker. :mrgreen:


 Oh, I could never ask that of you....I think it would be better if *I* were the caretaker....but I'd let you come for a visit and view them. Behind glass, of course. :sillysmi:


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 5, 2005)

Wait, oh wait... I meant me being the collection's curator (that's good English for you!...) :lmao: 

You would own it, at least part of it. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 6, 2005)

No bickering kiddies. We've got a lot of fundraising to do.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 6, 2005)

Might as well fundraise for THIS while were at it....


So who wants to buy a raffle?


----------

